# Axolotl Seriously Injured



## wakemegupinside (Jun 27, 2017)

This is the third website I have tried, PLEASE somebody help me.









He jumped out of his tank last week. I had treated him for fungus on his feet. I put him back in the tank. A couple days later, I see this instead of the scar he had there. Help. Please. Caudata and 4chan don't give a shit, please help me. There are no vets in my entire state apparently that treat aquatic animals.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry photo not showing for me


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

One of our members breeds Axolotls maybe do a search through the forum for him . The username includes Axolotl in it somewhere .


----------



## Dracoblade (Jun 26, 2017)

*Pics*

No picture is coming up.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

wakemegupinside said:


> This is the third website I have tried, PLEASE somebody help me. image
> 
> He jumped out of his tank last week. I had treated him for fungus on his feet. I put him back in the tank. A couple days later, I see this instead of the scar he had there. Help. Please. Caudata and 4chan don't give a shit, please help me. There are no vets in my entire state apparently that treat aquatic animals.


I do. But, _I'd_ get a ban, if I typed that.

In fact, I care so much that I took the trouble to access your photo. I'll reproduce it here, look:









​ 


Okay. " He jumped out of his tank, last week. I had treated him for fungus on his feet. I put him back in the tank. "

See, what I'm missing here is A/ How did he get fungus on his feet?

B/ What did ye do with the tank, since he jumped out?

Something caused him to jump out of that tank. _Why _would an axolotl do a thing like that? Are they not evolved, at that stage, to filter oxygen through their gills? Effectively Aquatic then. Like fish. 

Yet, yours most definitely decided leaving his only survivable environment was a grand idea. Must have taken considerable implementation too.


Regards the state of his chest? Looks, to me, likely caused by his introduction to Terra Firma, instantly subsequent to the great escape. If the impact didn't split him ~ and you not notice it, as ye put him back in. Perfectly possible. ~ Then, perhaps that impact sufficiently weakened his skin, to result in it splitting after the fact?

What the blackish mass, upper right, is all about? I don't know. Contusion? What does it look like, to you?

How is the axolotl? What have ye done, since ye post?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Poor thing. Couldn't an ordinary vet take a look anyway surely it is better than nothing. Maybe send them a photo and they could send it to someone that treats them. Or can you find somewhere online to send the photo too. I had an axolotl years ago lovely thing it was. How is he now?


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Hi
I have kept and bred axolotls for years, in my experience they can recover from quite serious injury if all conditions are perfect. The first thing is to get water conditions ideal, cool, as low nitrates as possible and gentle flow. Then keep a careful eye on the wound, is the white edge where the skin is growing back or an area where it is dying off?

If it is regrowing, then keep doing what you are doing. If it seems to be getting worse you need to treat it. Methylene blue is an old fashioned fungus treatment, but they seem to tolerate it well, salt is also well tolerated as long as you do not use too much. I have used antibiotic fish medicines, but cannot claim any great success with them.

BUT as I said at the start water quality will be the most important factor in recovery, I cannot see where you are, but if you have been having hot weather like we have it will be stressing him. You do not want to have big variations, so ice in tanks and such is not always ideal. As a last resort I have used as big a tub as I could in a fridge. Regular water changes and keep the temps above 5 degrees C. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

Also I think the black patch on the photo is a shadow of the finger?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Wondering if a 10 minute bath in some very, very , very weak salt solution maybe in order ??? 

Salt is the old fashioned method , kind of a cure all ... 

It's an anaesthetic and antiseptic ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.D.A (Mar 2, 2009)

A weak sugary solution would be more beneficial, salt is a great idea but as you say you'd have to be really careful with the solution so not to make it to strong,
These things are tough! And healing qualities are almost magical, as mentioned before keep water cool, filter flow slow and artificial lights off, give it time and he should heal without issue. It looks like a flesh wound apposed to an internal issue. With good water quality & common sense fingers crossed all will be well!
Keep us updated.
Good luck.
P.s it may be a good idea to keep him in a tank with no obstacles that he can knock the injury on.. Maybe no rocks,sand or substrate, reduce the water level and you could introduce more live plants so he can still hide away and feel secure.you'll also get more oxygen into the water which will be no bad thing.


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, I think the axolotl should be ok. I agree that salt or sugar baths should be used as this will help prevent infection, which is the one thing that I'd be most concerned about. It might be worth trying to get some other antiseptics just in case of infection, methylene blue, I think it's called.


----------

